# Car Automatically Locked Me Out with My Keys Inside



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

Has anyone had this issue yet? 

Yesterday visiting my family farm 60miles away which is miles from anyone I left my keys in the cup holder. Several times during the day I went to the trunk to get several things, no issues and never opened the driver compartment. But before supper I put my coveralls in the trunk and when I came back down to leave a 6pm my doors were locked. I called GM roadside service, but they couldn't find someone closer than 2hr, so I call my closest body shop in town. It took him almost 30min to get the handle to pull. It has done this one time earlier once when I started my car to warm it up, but I was lucky to have my extra set in the house. For years I left my keys under my seat, but thanks GM for putting doubt in my confidence to rely on your product.

So do you think I have a battery going bad in my flob or engine battery (I'm at 75k)? Or is the cold weather to play?

Also, do you know if GM Roadside will reimburse me for the unlock? At one point the GM assistant said he could call me in the morning for more results - what was he smoking.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

In the radio settings menu, there is a delayed lock option. Make sure it is turned off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> In the radio settings menu, there is a delayed lock option. Make sure it is turned off.


Yeah, do this...





Don't do this...


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

Why does GM have this option? What do they think we are now too lazy to lock our car? It's funny because it sat for atleast 8 hr unlocked and decided lock on the 9th hr. Also, why did it decide to lock me out the other time within moments of starting the car, but not moving it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Your windows weren't down by chance, were they? I can't recall which car I had that did this, but if the windows were left down, one of them would lock the doors and set the alarm system.

I also had an older Toyota that had an automatic timer that would lock the doors if none of them were opened for ~15 minutes. I think that's what the Cruze is doing as well. Locked my keys in that one a couple times.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Why would you leave your keys in an unlocked car? I don't know if mine does that because I always keep my keys with me even in an isolated safe place.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you're going to leave the key in the car in an area where you know it won't be stolen (I have spent time in areas where people can do this)...my advice would be to leave it in the ignition.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> If you're going to leave the key in the car in an area where you know it won't be stolen (I have spent time in areas where people can do this)...my advice would be to leave it in the ignition.


I guess there is not many places left where you can do this so habit makes me take my keys and lock the car anyway.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> If you're going to leave the key in the car in an area where you know it won't be stolen (I have spent time in areas where people can do this)...my advice would be to leave it in the ignition.


Where I work at you can leave the car running while you run in for a 6 pack, also parts of NJ where I was stationed you can do the same but I still don't. When I work on the car my keys go on the cowl by the wipers if I don't feel like rolling the drivers window down.


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

It was 35degrees so the windows were rolled up, it just seams to be another instance of the GMs nanny tech that is not needed to automatically lock your doors without you doing so. I always say, locks are a deturant, they are not meant to completely protect your goods. If someone wants to get in they will locks or not. They just make it more difficult to get in. 

I lived on a farm my who life, why should I lock my car if it's left alone miles from the nearest town. I don't think I've ever locked our shop when we're close. If anyone wants to steal something, come and try first if my dogs don't scare you away maybe my NRA conceal sticker will. It's easy to know who's trespassing as you can see them coming from about a 1/2 mile. This is how I've grown up leaving the keys available for my family to us it without issues. 

So say it happen like the other day when it locked me out while running. If I had my 7month in the car and I get out and doors lock how happy would you be? I'm sure most of us have gotten out of your car while it was running. 

Also, if you leave your keys in your ignition you can't open any other door besides your drivers door.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This a how to story about how not to get locked out of yer cruzen ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> So say it happen like the other day when it locked me out while running. If I had my 7month in the car and I get out and doors lock how happy would you be? I'm sure most of us have gotten out of your car while it was running.


I missed that part.

Neither that setting on the car settings nor the remote would cause it to lock while running, and I think even jamming the lock button down on the door would still make it pop back up if the door is open.

Random question - have you ever seen the speedometer ever fly up when the car is stopped? There were a couple issues with 2012 Cruzes doing that, mine included - said I was going 120 MPH backing out of a parking space at 4 MPH, and locked the doors instantly instead of ~10 MPH like it normally does.


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't had any electrical issues lately. The only thing I thought is that the key flob battery's are weak and it defaults locking the doors. Yah, when it locked me out while running, the buttons wouldnt unlock it with the other key, I had to use the key blade to open the door.


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

It locked me out again over a week ago, lucky I had my keys with me. Talked to the dealer and they've never heard of it doing that to others. I'm losing trust in GMs electrical grimlins, my G8 has the same issues with its door locks. 

One question: I had to have a local tow truck driver unlock it (GM roadside said it was two hours to get there) they sent me a bill. Should I contact GM roadside division to get rembursed? Some placed I read were they will pay up to $100.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If you try to lock the doors with the car running(lock button on fob or center stack), the lock will initially go, then unlock in rapid succession. When working correctly the only thing that ever causes the doors to automatically lock is when you put the shiftier in gear, as soon you hit park it unlocks. 

I had my door lock automatically on the cruze when I left my keys in ignition(car off) & windows down, was only away for 5 minutes. Was a vehicle setting I changed for the locks that stopped this from happening. 

On my previous car(2004 cavalier) I got out to grab some food and after pulling the key out half way decided to put it back and just run in quick. I came back out to find my car locked. After I called for a ride to get my spare keys, found that I had not got the key in all the way. Can only assume in this instance I tripped the theft system.


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

Has anyone else had this problem? 

It's locked my doors atleast a dozen more times!

Lucky only twice when it was running it was still in my driveway. I really don't trust the electronics in this car anymore. I now leave a door cracked when starting it, other times it's locked it's self overnight, other times its happen when I have my drivers door open and put the key in the ignition, its also done it if you open more than one door at a time. 

Any more times it's going on the chopping block and rid myself before more electric grimlins start.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

soup070 said:


> Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> It's locked my doors atleast a dozen more times!
> 
> ...


Hey there,

Have you considered bringing this to the attention of your dealership? If not, I would be happy to bring this to their attention for you. Please feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and the preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Stop leaving your keys in your car? I mean if it's happened a dozen times as you say. Wouldn't that make you think to stop leaving them in there.....I'm not a genius but c'mon. Also leaving your keys under your seat and car unlocked? Why....just carry them with you. Who doesn't carry their keys with them? Sorry but this isn't 1950, things are different. 

Try replacing the battery? The FOB itself? Use the OnStar Remote App? Plenty of things you could try. I see this keeps happening to you, however you're not trying to do anything to remedy the issue. Sorry for being rude, but complaining repeatedly about an issue won't resolve it..


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

As a M6 owner you would think to understand that when its 10 degrees outside, we weren't blessed with remote start. And Yes, this isn't the 1950s, but % vs % of stollen cars has only increases minutely in the last 64years in most locations in the Midwest, especially at 5:30am at the end of a culdisack in the burbs. Next how many times have you started your car and went back for something in the trunk? If you say you always pull your keys your just being hypocritical. 

It happened again to my wife when she unlocked it at the store tonight, locked repeadly and then the alarm went off. Talked to dealership last week they haven't heard of it doing this. Also, I hate not to have an idea of what's happening because electrical grimlins are the most expensive type. Because no one checks that stuff anymore, mechanics don't repair they just replace til it gets fixed. That could be expensive.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

soup070 said:


> As a M6 owner you would think to understand that when its 10 degrees outside, we weren't blessed with remote start. And Yes, this isn't the 1950s, but % vs % of stollen cars has only increases minutely in the last 64years in most locations in the Midwest, especially at 5:30am at the end of a culdisack in the burbs. Next how many times have you started your car and went back for something in the trunk? If you say you always pull your keys your just being hypocritical.
> 
> It happened again to my wife when she unlocked it at the store tonight, locked repeadly and then the alarm went off. Talked to dealership last week they haven't heard of it doing this. Also, I hate not to have an idea of what's happening because electrical grimlins are the most expensive type. Because no one checks that stuff anymore, mechanics don't repair they just replace til it gets fixed. That could be expensive.


I'm late to the party here so bear with me.....you mentioned the alarm went off.

Yes I know the car has a basic alarm but do you have an additional, dealer installed unit that uses a different key fob.

Dumb Q, but we/I gotta start somewhere.

Rob


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

Robby said:


> I'm late to the party here so bear with me.....you mentioned the alarm went off.
> 
> Yes I know the car has a basic alarm but do you have an additional, dealer installed unit that uses a different key fob.
> 
> ...


No additional alarm, just the normal GM door opens while locked horn beeps, similar to the panic button pushed. i wonder if there is a central locking celiniod that might be going bad that won't stay open, basically telling the car it's still locked after it's been unlocked. Like I said messing with today's electronics is one of he toughest things (I work for the state as a mechanic/maintaince).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

soup070 said:


> No additional alarm, just the normal GM door opens while locked horn beeps, similar to the panic button pushed. i wonder if there is a central locking celiniod that might be going bad that won't stay open, basically telling the car it's still locked after it's been unlocked. Like I said messing with today's electronics is one of he toughest things (I work for the state as a mechanic/maintaince).


OK....YEP, this is part of the reason my hair has turned white.

Do you have any modifications......different radio....anything......also, do you have a reporting device such as the thing Progressive Insurance or Allstate or State Farm provide to reduce your insurance expense?
These are plugged into the ALDL connector below the dash and are well known for creating strange gremlins.

Finally, what are your personnalization settings regarding door locking and what settings are available on the 6m?

Rob


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

Everything is still stock, auto lock is off (checks next day after first issue). Asked service adviser if low batteries could do it and he said no. So I might see about unhooking the battery for a few hrs, that may reset/default auto settings. This sometime helpes when the tcm on my G8 needed to be relearned or wipping thrown engine codes. I can check out the amps pulling from the battery to see if I have full power, but I think it's still good. Just wondering if anyone else had any issues. I did read other cases about locked doors, but no one has had any feedback on their result on those pages yet.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought a n00b bumped this thread, had no clue you still having the same issues. get a Camaro Key cut and toss it in the bushes in a fake rock or sprinkler head key hide away as a temp fix. I usually have my window cracked if I leave it running so I can reach in. I also have OnStar active but the app at times will stop working, the Card with number is in my wallet. 

As for alarm going off, did she lock with fob and open with key to door handle?


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Why don't you try with the small things? Like replacing key FOB batteries, possibly the entire FOB. Check your battery, bad/low batteries can cause the craziest issues with electronics. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I got to thinking is it possible your keyfob is bad, like the lock button is making contact when it shouldn't? I mention this because after about 2 years of having my cruze it started to tute the horn with one button press, like I pressed it twice. I soon disabled the horn sound but only explanation of this new behavior seems to be the button on the keyfob isn't letting up like it should. 

I HATE the keyfob on this car as the buttons are way to easy to bump and have no feedback that you have actually pressed them, heck even the one for my 04 cavalier was better quality.


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

Issue Fixed: Pulled the drivers door apart and replaced the door actuator. The new door actuator took about an hour to replace, it wasn't too hard to replace just getting the lock out of the pocket was the hardest part and only broke one door clip(not seen once back together). It seams to fix the automatic locking issue, at $49 dollars that was a pretty cheap fix. GM wanted $52 for a blank key (uncut) as a hideaway key and I'm sure they would of charged $250+ fix it. GM might have had some issues with the previous actuator because the new oem one that is used on several other GM models had a much larger circuit board than the previous factory installed one.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I thought a n00b bumped this thread, had no clue you still having the same issues. get a Camaro Key cut and toss it in the bushes in a fake rock or sprinkler head key hide away as a temp fix. I usually have my window cracked if I leave it running so I can reach in. I also have OnStar active but the app at times will stop working, the Card with number is in my wallet.
> 
> As for alarm going off, did she lock with fob and open with key to door handle?


Merc6,

Can the camero key be programmed to start the car (chipped key), or is it only for the door?


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think he was talking about the lazer cut blank, the whole key flob cut would be several hundred dollars where as a straight blank would be some where between $50. You'd have to check to see if any other flobs would work, but I think all GM blanks are the same.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The whole key/remote is in the $40-75 range depending on the dealer.

Hope the replaced actuator does the job for you - weird that it would lock on its own. I suppose anything is possible if it was shorted internally.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Good to know about the delay lock setting. I missed that in the manual. I'm going to program my CTD to lock automatically. I have already had my car tossed one time when I accidentally left it open for about an hour in my urban neighborhood yard. Fortunately the thieves could not find the trunk button, thus my laptop was saved.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jalaner said:


> Good to know about the delay lock setting. I missed that in the manual. I'm going to program my CTD to lock automatically. I have already had my car tossed one time when I accidentally left it open for about an hour in my urban neighborhood yard. Fortunately the thieves could not find the trunk button, thus my laptop was saved.


They didn't know about the folding rear seats either it seems.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

They spent a short time looking for the release and opened the glove compartment, console, and fuse box. They also pulled the hood release. I was sitting in my den about 20 feet from the car. I guess they were in such a hurry they didn't think about the seats.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Hate to bump this, but better than making a new thread...

Wife called me (as soon as I got to work today) and said the car locked itself while she was warming it up. Once I got home, I got in the car and checked the options to make sure the autolock feature that disables the locks if the key is in the ignition was checked, and it was. Thing is, it only works when the driver's door is open. I tested it with both keys, with the car running, and not. Door open, hit locks, doors lock then unlock. Once you close the door though, they lock and stay locked.

So if you're lost on this (like I am), somehow the door locked after she closed it, while it was running. I know the anti-lock feature works, because I've tested it. I had to come home from work and unlock with the key blade because the fob wouldn't unlock it. 

I'll take a look at the option again to make sure I have it set right, but it seems to be working correctly when the door is open. Just wondering if anyone has had this issue, and it seems some people have, but I haven't seen it happen with a running vehicle before.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought this had been fixed?


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe for the OP? I don't know. Is there a fix for it now?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Cleck said:


> Maybe for the OP? I don't know. Is there a fix for it now?


Refer to post number 27 in this thread.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cleck said:


> Hate to bump this, but better than making a new thread...
> 
> Wife called me (as soon as I got to work today) and said the car locked itself while she was warming it up. Once I got home, I got in the car and checked the options to make sure the autolock feature that disables the locks if the key is in the ignition was checked, and it was. Thing is, it only works when the driver's door is open. I tested it with both keys, with the car running, and not. Door open, hit locks, doors lock then unlock. Once you close the door though, they lock and stay locked.
> 
> ...


Seems like a nuance to have that happen and the fobs don't work, You have the delay turned off in my post below? I usually still leave the drivers door cracked if the car is running even with Open Door Anti Lock. 



Merc6 said:


> Yeah, do this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Just as I thought I said I did. Even if she locked the door accidentally while it was closed, if she opened it with the handle 2x, then it still wouldn't lock again, right?


----------



## Here we go (Oct 27, 2019)

Aussie said:


> Why would you leave your keys in an unlocked car? I don't know if mine does that because I always keep my keys with me even in an isolated safe place.


----------

